# Lucky SHD 400 film



## santino (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi!

Lucky (the company) says that their SHD films are beeing produced under the license of Kodak. Is it possible that they are low priced T-Max'es on a different layer? (it has a different layer, it's 100% polyester, I hate that stuff, it curls like hell). 

thanks.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 20, 2006)

General internet rumor is that it is a tabular grain emulsion, but not exactly Tmax.  There seems to be major quality control issues with Lucky film though.  Pros and advanced amateurs are reporting not getting very consistant results with it.  There are a couple of long threads on it at photo.net and apug.org


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 20, 2006)

I shot some of there color film the last year i was in business.  Used it for houses for a bank... the emulsion was soft and the plastic base was brittle.  I think it was even worse than scotch (that 3m nightmare).. never shot the b&w


----------

